# Glaser Hitec Synergy QR system



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

I wanted to share with all my turner friends here the new quick release Glaser Hitec Synergy gouge. Keep in mind this is my opinion of the tool I have in hand and I've only got a short time on it so far. From what I can tell so far though, this has got to be the most advanced line of turning tools ever created. You may see other quick change tools out there but I can assure you, it stops right there. There's so much more than meets they eye. Paulo, the president of Glaser, has spent the last several years developing his proprietary metal known as Cauldron 305. The unique aspect of this metal is that it will stay sharp much like carbide but can still be sharpened on an aluminum oxide wheel. Now you can have the variety of all your turning tools with the ability of carbide like hardness. It doesn't stop there though, the Quick release is the most advanced on the market imho. No problems with dust jamming them up or sticking, no rusty allen heads that only make contact at 2 sharp points. No awkward, uncomfortable handles and no unwanted harmonic vibration. These are a complete package of the finest features you could ask for in every aspect of a turning tool. The handles are dampened, they're shape lends to excellent grip and they won't roll away. Superb finish and the finest materials in every piece of the tool. In addition, for you guys like me in a small space, these can have a rack built to hold every tool head and the handle in less than a couple linear feet. I'll be finishing up a project hopefully this weekend so I'll let you all know how it goes. I have never been this excited about a turning tool, it just feels so amazing when you put it to a piece of wood. I haven't even sharpened it to my standards yet, just out of the box. While I don't have the complete set, I'm including a shot of what I have on order.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Those are cool what is the cost approx.?


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

I should have the accurate price by the first of the week. If sooner I'll PM you.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd love to be able to take these tools for a test turn. If there is one thing I've noticed is that there is no shortage of different ideas on turning tools and none of the higher grade tools come cheap. Keep us posted.


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

I turned a 2 piece seed pot last night inside & out on both pieces. It's hard maple. I didn't have to sharpen my tool at all. It's nice to be able to turn beginning to end on a project like that with out having to stop.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Anybody know why glaser hitec site is down?


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

Just went there, no problem. www.glaserhitec.com 
If you put an "H" at the end of hitec, it looks like it's down.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Switched search engines and still no joy does upset my virus protection thou.

http://www.glaserhitec.com/

Wish Paulo Marin would let popular woodturning vendors carry his tools.


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

Paulo has his provider working on this with diligence, should be resolved today. He wanted me to tell you guys thank you for bring this to his attention. Try going there again & let me know if the problem still exists.


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

AVG is supposedly fixing it right now. They say it's already fixed, now they are getting it out of the automatic reply. They say you can go directly to the server w/o a problem. I personally don't know how to do that though. He'll PM me when it's all fixed. Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------

